# Al Hamra Village - Ras Al Khaimah



## Mosh123 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi All

I just wanted some information and peoples thought on Al Hamra Village in Ras Al Khaimah, I have been looking into the complex itself and still can’t decide if I should invest in a studio apartment.

The cheapest studio apartment I have seen is for around £48k, if giving an offer what is something reasonable?

How easy is it to rent a studio apartment out?

I know the price for a studio has not increased over the last few years, do you guys think there is a chance say in the next 5-10 years the prices will increase?

How much roughly is maintenance cost for a studio apartment?

Any other info and people who own an apartment will positive/ negative feedback is appreciated.

Regards


----------

